# Do you think AC Switch will have pocket camp integration?



## Ray-ACP (Mar 28, 2018)

In such a way like, the items you've collected can be unlocked immediately in your catalogue or even transferred altogether! (Bar animal photos) Would be nice considering alot of us are very invested into pocket camp.

Perhaps even crossover events where completely tasks in pocket camp, nets you special limited items in AC Switch.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Mar 28, 2018)

I remember somewhere that Nintendo has stated that Pocket Camp will connect with a future game in the series, though they have not said how or which game. It's very possible that Pocket Camp will connect with the Switch version (if we get one), at least that's my hope; however, we've also had several spin off games, so I wouldn't be surprised if Pocket Camp connects with a game we don't expect or potentially even another mobile game. I don't think we will be hearing any Animal Crossing news until E3 or later, so we'll just having to play the waiting game. 

What I would love to see is the ability to move between your town and camp on Animal Crossing Switch, though I doubt that this will be the case. I would very much love to see items from our camp transferred over to our towns, but I also suspect that it may be something similar to selling your old town in Welcome Amiibo.


----------



## ESkill (Mar 28, 2018)

I hope we at least get the new furniture from pocket camp.


----------



## NobbyXI (Mar 28, 2018)

I'd be surprised if they didn't add all the event stuff to the game, probably also released as seasonal stuff in the next AC. Would like to see some integration. Personally, I love the amenities of ACPC. I hope we can have them as PWPs or have access to them in some other way.


----------



## Ras (Mar 28, 2018)

Amenities have to be in the next main game. They are so much more fun than PWPs. If we can add items outside like in PC, we can just put benches and lights where we want without the PWP process. That?ll be cool. One needed change: I and my friends need to be able to use the amenities, too!


----------



## Ray-ACP (Mar 28, 2018)

ESkill said:


> I hope we at least get the new furniture from pocket camp.



Totally this, but now this raises another thought. What if the new animal crossing has realtime events like pocket camp Would you guys like this or not? All the previous AC games have fixed events but I think it might be new and fresh to have un-announced random events. Makes playing more exciting because you don't know what will come up!


----------



## Vonny (Mar 28, 2018)

It’d be cool if they made Pocket Camp exclusive villagers that you can move to your town


----------



## Flare (Mar 29, 2018)

I would like if villagers can be kept at your town while those who aren't in your town will be in camps, then a campsite can be made to have 8 villagers in there as well.


----------



## NobbyXI (Mar 30, 2018)

Ras said:


> Amenities have to be in the next main game. They are so much more fun than PWPs.



I love being able to have two up (assuming no construction, which is basically never... lol) and being able to switch them out and mix them up to create different, distinct themes easily. If they do come to the came, I hope they're displayed in our village and not like in some separate area, my personal preference.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 31, 2018)

IF we even get an ac switch, I just want it to have the new pocket camp items. Maybe a way to like your catalog to give you some stuff to start out with


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 2, 2018)

I hope they include the friendship leveling of pocket camp into the main game. Maybe not exactly the same system but something similar so it seems as though you're working towards something with the villagers. I realize there's a leveling system now, but I don't like the fact that it's practically completely invisible.


----------

